#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Μικρής Διάρκειας Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης των Νέων Μηχανικών

## argy

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα,

Έλαβα από το ΤΕΕ ένα γράμμα με το πρόγραμμα του παραπάνω σεμιναρίου που διαρκεί 5 μέρες και πραγματεύεται τα σχετικά με την έκδοση οικοδομικών αδειών, ΓΟΚ, και πολλά άλλα..
Το ερώτημά μου δεδομένου ότι διαμένω σε άλλη πόλη και ότι εργάζομαι, είναι αν αξίζουν τα συγκεκριμένα σεμινάρια.. Έχει παρακολουθήσει κάποιος συνάδελφος κάποιο αντίστοιχο σεμινάριο? Ποιές ήταν οι εντυπώσεις του?

Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Εννοείς πως έγραφε ότι διεξάγονται μόνο στην Αθήνα?

----------


## argy

Όχι. το συγκεκριμένο διεξάγεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Το έχεις παρακολουθήσει? Αξίζει?

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία και για να πω την αλήθεια ρώτησα την πόλη γιατί με ενδιαφέρει να παρακολουθήσω. Είναι τα περιβόητα επιδοτούμενα σεμινάρια? Κατά διαστήματα πάντως δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα απο συναδέλφους. Ας μας απαντήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει.

----------


## Samdreamth

> Είναι τα περιβόητα επιδοτούμενα σεμινάρια?


Δεν το νομίζω. Είναι τα συνηθισμένα εβοδμαδιαία σεμινάρια επιμόρφωσης που προσφέρει το ΤΕΕ στους νέους μηχανικούς. Προσωπικά, έχω παρακολουθήσει ήδη 2, ένα για φυσικό αέριο και ένα για οργάνωση εργοταξίου. Το πρώτο, αν και θεωρητικά πιο κοντά στην ειδικότητα μου δεν με κάλυψε γιατί ήταν σχετικό με βιομηχανικές εφαρμογές (εγώ ήθελα να ακούσω για οικιακές κυρίως εφαρμογές). Το δεύτερο αν και απευθυνόταν κυρίως σε πολ. μηχανικούς, το βρήκα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον και μάλιστα έμαθα πολλά πράγματα. 

Συνήθως οι ώρες που διεξάγονται τα σεμινάρια είναι μεταξύ 17:00 - 22:00 (μην αγχώνεστε, πάντα πριν τις 21:00 τελειώνουν) ουτώς ώστε να μπορούν να τα παρακολουθούν όλοι όσοι δουλεύουν. Από οργάνωση είναι αρκετά καλά, ενώ στο τέλος κάθε σεμιναρίου (την Παρασκευή συνήθως) μοιράζονται CD με τις παρουσιάσεις και σχετικό υλικό, ενώ μετά από μέρες γίνεται η έκδοση των πιστοποιητικών παρακολούθησης.

Γενικά, είναι καλή ευκαιρία για όλους. Ακόμη και τίποτα να μην μάθει κανείς, σίγουρα μπορεί να γνωρίσει κάποιους συναδέλφους και να συζητήσει μαζί τους για διάφορα πράγματα. Αν λοιπόν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για το θέμα, καλό είναι να δηλώσει συμμετοχή και αφού εκλεγεί, να πάει. Μόνο κερδισμένος θα βγει...  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO

----------


## argy

Ήσουν πολύ κατατοπιστικός. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Μπράβο στο ΤΕΕ/ΚΜ.Για Αθήνα δε γνωρίζω κάτι πέρα των γνωστών επιδοτούμενων μέσω ΙΕΚΕΜ-ΤΕΕ.

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Μία  τελευταία ερώτηση. Σε τι τιμές κυμαίνονται αυτά τα σεμινάρια?

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτά που διεξάγει το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ στην περιφέρειά του είναι εντελώς δωρεάν.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να δανειστεί τις σχετικές σημειώσεις από τη βιβλιοθήκη του ΤΕΕ.

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO, Γιάννης Γ

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Χάρη εννοείς τις σημειώσεις των σεμιναρίων που γίνονται ανάδιαστήματα?

argy πότε αρχίζουν τα σεμινάρια?

----------


## Samdreamth

Λοιπόν, οι Θεσσαλονικείς, και γενικά αυτοί που μένουν στην Κεντρική Μακεδονία καλό είναι να ενημερώνονται για τα σεμινάρια από αυτήν τη σελίδα:

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/portal/teetkm

Όταν βγαίνει κάποιο καινούργιο, "ανεβαίνει" στην σελίδα και τότε απλώς χρειάζεται να στείλετε κάποιο μαιλ στον αρμόδιο του σεμιναρίου.
Συνήθως, ανεβάζουν και κάποιο υλικό από αυτά στη σελίδα, οπότε ψάξτε το.
Και όπως αναφέρθηκε και από τον Χάρη, είναι δωρεάν τα σεμινάρια...

----------


## Xάρης

> Χάρη εννοείς τις σημειώσεις των σεμιναρίων που γίνονται ανάδιαστήματα?


Ναι, αυτές.

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO

----------


## argy

Λοιπόν τα σεμινάρια είναι 22-26 Φεβρουαρίου στη Θεσσαλονίκη και είναι εντελώς δωρεάν. Αρχίζουν στις 17:00 κάθε μέρα..

----------

DOTT.ARCHITETTO

----------

